# can't turn on my laser pointer/pen



## lowizay (Jul 22, 2015)

i bought a laser pointer 1000 mw from wish and i have the appropriate indicated batteries for the laser pointer, ultra fire batteries I've tried placing the batteries both ways (with the positive sign down and negative up and vice versa) and it didn't work, I've heard supposedly you have to hold the button or press the button a few times to turn it on or something? i don't know what the instructions are because it came with no manual, can someone please reply with a solution or suggestion.


----------



## FRITZHID (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm more concerned that you bought a 1 watt laser that you don't know how to operate.


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 22, 2015)

Any cell named something or another then, Fire,
is heavily looked down upon around here.

Start there, check it's voltage. It's capacity is just about guaranteed fake as is any other aspect of it.
There are dragons ahead.


----------



## TEEJ (Jul 22, 2015)

lowizay said:


> i bought a laser pointer 1000 mw from wish
> 
> and i have the appropriate indicated batteries for the laser pointer,
> 
> ...





1) Its quite possible that you need new cells, as you indicated that you have Ultrafire, which, as there's no such company, means you have fake cells. (Anyone can buy Ultrafire WRAPPERS, and put them on anything they want to...)

2) If the laser doesn't have reverse polarity protection, you may have destroyed it the second you tried to turn in on with the cells in wrong. (If the cells work at least...)

3) You said "batteries"...how many of what size does it take?

4) Do you have a multimeter, so you can check the voltage of the cells you have? (They are typically rechargeable, and, you didn't mention charging them....?)


----------



## RoyWalker (Jul 22, 2015)

What Teej said, and is it an 18650 battery you tried putting in it? If so, try TWO 16340 batt's instead and try the negative going in toward the beam output or front. (course both batts will go the same direction) You don't have to push a few times to get it to work - if it's going to work, it'll work on the first try. What did you pay for it? That'll come close to telling us how much mw power it was/is.


----------



## more_vampires (Jul 22, 2015)

+1 to dead laser due to incorrect polarity. A lot of them have the battery "backwards" from what a flashlight would normally be.

No reverse polarity protection, something cooked.


----------



## TEEJ (Jul 22, 2015)

RoyWalker said:


> What Teej said, and is it an 18650 battery you tried putting in it? If so, try TWO 16340 batt's instead and try the negative going in toward the beam output or front. (course both batts will go the same direction) You don't have to push a few times to get it to work - if it's going to work, it'll work on the first try. What did you pay for it? That'll come close to telling us how much mw power it was/is.
> Course this could be a dead thread, OP never coming back.



He probably got it to work, and tested it out by his local airport by seeing if he could hit the cockpit of a jet trying to land or something....based upon the conversation thus far at least.

:shakehead


I have several wavelengths and diode types, and some go one way, some go the other, even of the same color, etc, and I'm a bit dyslexic to start with...so I take a sharpie, and put - and + signs on the light to remind me...including INSIDE it where the cells go as a back-up.


----------



## FRITZHID (Jul 22, 2015)

TEEJ said:


> He probably got it to work, and tested it out by his local airport by seeing if he could hit the cockpit of a jet trying to land or something....based upon the conversation thus far at least.
> 
> :shakehead



Like I said, I'm more worried that he has a 1 watt laser and doesn't know how to use it!


----------



## more_vampires (Jul 22, 2015)

FRITZHID said:


> Like I said, I'm more worried that he has a 1 watt laser and doesn't know how to use it!


..and no mention of "so I was wearing eye protection compatible with the frequency of this laser which is XXX nanometers."


----------



## TEEJ (Jul 22, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> ..and no mention of "so I was wearing eye protection compatible with the frequency of this laser which is XXX nanometers."



LOL

I didn't even go there...his PRIMARY Personal Eye Protection was using sawdust instead of lithium ions.


----------



## FRITZHID (Jul 22, 2015)

TEEJ said:


> LOL
> 
> I didn't even go there...his PRIMARY Personal Eye Protection was using sawdust instead of lithium ions.



Lmmfao! Omg. Ha ha! It's not often I laugh like this. Ty.


----------



## JasonJ (Jul 23, 2015)

is my guess... or the "ultrafire" cells were not charged to begin with. 

But I second, or is it third.... WarRaven... 1W is a CRAP LOAD of power for a laser.. as we all know, but evidently the OP doesnt. $2 via paypal says that this didnt end well.


----------



## more_vampires (Jul 23, 2015)

...unless he fried it? Oh wait, that's still not ending well. Drat.


----------



## daan_deurloo (Jul 25, 2015)

No reverse protection in that laser ? Well mine does not turn on when the battery is inserted wrong. ( 18650 i use in it ). It's a 200mw laser, but i don't like this one. Came with a fake capacity battery also.

The lens is adjustable with a screwdriver.

SDLaser303 200mw green with a supposed orginal Sony Japan 18650 3000mah battery. ( Well not true )


----------



## more_vampires (Jul 25, 2015)

A fry can only take once and for less than a second. There you have the CPF-style


----------



## Illum (Jul 25, 2015)

Assuming its a legit 1W laser, a 445nm Blue 1000mW could be had for $120, no surprise... it probably have the FDA Compliance stuff on it. If that's the case, besides the button and the battery orientation there's also a key lock and a buttplug that must be inserted to operate. Say Lowizay, does your laser look something like this?






If the battery didn't work both ways the laser is probably fried, but for a portable laser as the one in the middle is, its likely okay, provided you didn't defeat all the other switches in series with your power button.


----------



## more_vampires (Jul 27, 2015)

That ruler looks extremely cool. What exactly is it?


----------



## FRITZHID (Jul 27, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> That ruler looks extremely cool. What exactly is it?



Unpopulated smd pcb with gold plated pads and rule markings on the side.


----------



## Illum (Jul 27, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> That ruler looks extremely cool. What exactly is it?



http://www.adafruit.com/product/1554
Its a ruler with the solder pads of the common SMTs, I found it not only as a nice novelty but actually helps with scaling when I print solder masks 

Hello Chuck


----------



## FRITZHID (Jul 27, 2015)

Illum said:


> http://www.adafruit.com/product/1554
> Its a ruler with the solder pads of the common SMTs, I found it not only as a nice novelty but actually helps with scaling when I print solder masks
> 
> Hello Chuck



Lol, hi! Long time no see. 
It is a cool looking rule!


----------

